# Broadband service



## hemi519 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

 Iam using a Broadband service in my home@500 plan which is only upto 1.5GB download limit. and having free download from night 2 AM to 8 AM. Now in my account details


Total Download Volume(GB) =  5.09
Total Upload Volume(GB) =  0.44
Total Volume (GB) =  5.53
Total Duration  (HH:MM:SS) = 42:00:04
Chargeable Units(GB) Excluding Night Unlimited =  0.95

Now  I want to know for which iam going to be billed.  For Total Volume or Chargebale Units


----------



## gagan007 (Oct 27, 2010)

you will be charged for 0.95 GB or 950MB at the rate of 60ps/MB so Rs. 570 only.

You are lucky. You will not believe how much I paid for the mistake I made thinking it is 8pm-8am!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Oct 27, 2010)

yup me too...paid a total of 7k +5k in consecutive months for over downloading


----------



## Goten (Oct 27, 2010)

Always better to go for unlimited plans...I paid 7k for dial up back in 2002....holy cow


----------



## Goten (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah and my friend is paying 5k for last month as his father disabled unlimited plan coz he has been posted outside and he put many things on download in taskbar utorrent


----------

